# Hayrack construction questions from a newbie



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

Got some questions about rebuilding a hayrack on a Kewanee No. 47 running gear. When I tore off the old rack I noticed that the stringers were bolted on to all 4 points of the gear. I always thought you had to chain the front or back so it would give a little when going through ditches, etc? I've used this rack for 2 years on my hills and small fields with no problem, so will I get in trouble bolting all four corners down again?

Secondly, I stretched the gear out as far as it would go to a little over 13'. I was hoping to put a 19' 6" rack on top. I figured on letting 3' hang over the front axel and 3'6" hang over the rear axl. The tongue has adjustable slots so I can extent it so as to accommodate the 3' overhang. Does this sound reasonable?

Thanks your help. Tim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have made 20 footers Tim with a similar wheel base....you just need good heavy dry timbers(stringers) or steel to attach your bed to......I am not familiar with Kewanee gears, but many gears allow some flexing at connecting points of the front and rear and bolting at the four corners.

Don't forget to cover the tops of your timbers/stringers with either a light metallic or vinyl flashing to protect from rotting before you put your bed material down. Lowes sells vinyl flashing that is really good.....comes in 12" wide rolls.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You should only bolt down two points. Just because it was wrong before doesn't mean you should do it again. 
You can get away with the wheelbase but I've stretched all of mine closer to 15' for 18' wagons. I like them much better that way.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

This is a wagon rack used for big squares we put together during 2015 winter. Chained both rear corners with a loose 3/8 chain. 2 foot front over hang, 3 foot rear over hang. Used 12" flashing over the 6 X 12 stringers. 9' x24' rack with 4x4" on 2' on centers. decked with 1 1/2 x 8. All red oak, logged off and sawn on farm. The Mrs. gave me thumbs up to do another one, as it's her favorite for hauling to farm hay sheds.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Since I've never built one of these, but would like to, how does one go about "chaining" one down? I'd love to see a picture as an example.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

dubltrubl said:


> Since I've never built one of these, but would like to, how does one go about "chaining" one down? I'd love to see a picture as an example.
> Thanks,
> Steve


Over the beam and under the axle. I'll grab a picture tomorrow if nobody else has. You can leave a much slack as there is height in your uprights on the axle. In other words, if those brackets are 6" tall, you can leave just a bit less than enough slack than 6", otherwise the wagon box could slide out of its spot on the axle.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

This pic









shows a particular wagon which has cross members over the long timbers. The chain can go over the timbers (between the timbers and the bed) and around the frame

This pic









shows a wagon with no cross members (so no space between the timbers and the bed). I use an eye bolt with big washers on the back side.

73, Mark


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

To help visualize chaining racks down.














The stringers are 6 x 12's. 16 ton gear. 425 / 22.5 tires (load range L @ 11,500 # cap. each). Because my mills max is 21', we staggered the 2 x 12's to get the 24'. I'm no engineer. My experience comes from 59 years of breaking, smashing, rolling over, blowing tires, breaking spindles...........you get the idea. This is a wagon on roids. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a different approach! I bolt all four corners solid! If the rack doesn't have enough flex, that corner of the running gear will come off the ground. That corner of said gear probably only weighs 300 lbs,(+/-), so no big wow! JMHO, YMMV, Dave


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Outstanding! Thanks for the explainations and pictures guys! Not many wagons around our neck of the woods. I'd love to have a couple for square bale hauling. I learn something new on this site nearly every day. Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I've stretched a gear before if worries about deck hang over. cut the tube strait and weld in whatever length you want to go. I think I went like 2.5' when I did it


----------

